# Crochet Frilly Scarf



## DragonQueenHHP (Dec 13, 2012)

I have been looking at this stuff for awhile and finally took the plunge

[attachment=2:3h2whexe]40940.jpg[/attachment:3h2whexe]
The start
[attachment=1:3h2whexe]84364.jpg[/attachment:3h2whexe]
my daughter modeling it
[attachment=0:3h2whexe]88353.jpg[/attachment:3h2whexe]
Closer view


----------



## Hazel (Dec 13, 2012)

That's a beautiful scarf and I love the color.


----------



## Relle (Dec 13, 2012)

I've looked at it too, will have to get some when it comes in for winter and have a go.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Dec 13, 2012)

It was super easy took me 1.5 hours as I was chasing my 2year old grandson around while I was doing it this is 2nd one I made I will post the first later after my daughter leaves as it is a Yule gift for her  I have to say this one was Red Heart Sashay (Joanne Fabric) and I like it much better then the Chrysalis (hobby Lobby) I have a gold one that is Chrysalis too that I will be making tonight and after that I think I will only buy the Red Heart one


----------



## Hazel (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm surprised! I thought it would have taken hours to do but then I don't crochet.


----------



## Relle (Dec 13, 2012)

Hazel, its knitted.


----------



## Genny (Dec 13, 2012)

Gorgeous!  I'm crocheting a scarf right now (well not at this moment, since I can't crochet & type at the same time), but it seems to be taking forever.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Dec 13, 2012)

most people knit them I don't like to knit   
I used a form like the Tunisian Crochet, in this scarf I looped on 15 (skipping one between each) then pulled thou all and slip stitched in the other one I did 10 it is not as fluffy it is longer thou


----------



## Hazel (Dec 13, 2012)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Hazel, its knitted.




Oh.  

Doesn't matter. I don't knit, either.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Dec 13, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Relle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it is crochet not knit


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: Crochet Frilly Scarf (added pic of 2nd one)*

here is the other one I have made some far 

my grandson showing it off hehe

[attachment=0:2dc5yqmx]99686.jpg[/attachment:2dc5yqmx]

the two side by side

[attachment=1:2dc5yqmx]24516.jpg[/attachment:2dc5yqmx]


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't even wear scarves (too hot in FL  :cry: ) but those are GORGEOUS! I love the blue color!


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Dec 13, 2012)

thank you  these really are not for warmth they are worn around here like jewelery thou I think in FL I would not be wearing one either


----------



## Relle (Dec 14, 2012)

DragonQueenHHP said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry my friend knits hers. Love the multi coloured one.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Dec 14, 2012)

they are done either way  

I love the colors on the multi one the yarn on the other hand leaves a bit to be desired I will be sticking with other brands I think


----------



## 2lilboots (Dec 17, 2012)

They look like hawaiin leis.  How beautiful.  Alchemy&Ashes is right though it is too hot to wear something like that down here in Florida.  Altough I do notice when the temps drop to 40 degrees F a lot of ppl are bundled up like the michilin tire man.  I am from PA and recently moved here so cold in FL seems warm to me.  What would be wearable here, would be to substitute crochet cotton and use smaller needles.  This would make a lei(scarf) that is lightweight and cooler.

I have a good friend who does a lot of crochet and sells her handiwork at craft shows and flea markets.  She always follows patterns to a T.  She tells me she wants to try other yarns but cannot get the same results with her pattern.  I tell her, make a swatch, check your gauge, change your needle size, decrease or increase stitches.  You see that is where I am "bad", I don't follow patterns very well when it comes to knitting and crochet.  I have in mind what I want it to turn out like and then I run with it.  When I knit sweaters I buy yarn, make a swatch to check my guage and then I know what needles I want to use and what stitch. I draw a little diagram in my notebook and start casting on.  I have been knitting and crocheting like that for over 20 years.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Dec 17, 2012)

it is really light I just popped it on my soap scale it weights 3.5 oz


----------



## 2lilboots (Dec 17, 2012)

DragonQueenHHP said:
			
		

> it is really light I just popped it on my soap scale it weights 3.5 oz



Then that would most definately work here in FL.  Aren't soap scales great?  I thought the sashay yarn was a bulky type yarn, but it doesn't seem to be from it's weight.  I bet that would be awesome in a silk or bamboo yarn.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Dec 17, 2012)

http://www.redheart.com/yarn/boutique-sashay

thought I would give you link as it is hard to explain


----------



## 2lilboots (Dec 18, 2012)

DragonQueenHHP said:
			
		

> http://www.redheart.com/yarn/boutique-sashay
> 
> thought I would give you link as it is hard to explain



Beautiful yarn, I love the colorrways.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## biarine (Apr 28, 2015)

DragonQueenHHP said:


> I have been looking at this stuff for awhile and finally took the plunge
> 
> [attachment=2:3h2whexe]40940.jpg[/attachment:3h2whexe]
> The start
> ...




Wow looks lovely here's mine shawl


----------

